# H trouble. Can't read/write/spell.



## Theheartwontlie (Mar 13, 2013)

Okay ladies..this may sound rather funny to some but I am having a difficult time with my H. He is 23 && can't read/spell/write correctly.He has dyslexia so its not too easy for him to pick up. Any tips to help him, without him getting discouraged?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

Thheartwontlie.
Good on you for seeking support. Whilst Im not female I have had to deal with these issue in a past career. First of all your H needs to know that you support him 100% . You will need to know if he has been professionally assessed for dyslexia as there will be a scale for each area of the problem. People should be aware that strangley enough dyslexics a incredible problem solvers so they have great skills. There are a number of ways your H can be helped. One is by a professional - try here The International Dyslexia Association Promoting literacy through research, education and advocacy. 
Read about it and gain an insite in to the differences each sufferer can have - there is no one size fits all. Never take on their writing or reading that serves only to underpin dyslexia as an issue and takes on a "I cant" attitude. Note when they read if they are happy for you to sit there, cuddled up next to them is great and rad teh same things - Where a word becomes difficult help, dont take over, dont becaome frustrated if little words seem to be an issue, these are frequently the ones that trip up people. Dont read together where pictures appear to show what is being said - Remember Dyslexics have learned to look for "other evidence" to tell them what the document is saying. 
When reading and writing remember at all times that dyslexics become tired well ahead of non sufferers so be prepart for small steps, good days and bad. 

Some types of dyslexia can and have been cured by the sufferer wearing or reading through a colored filter. This, it is reported corrects some of the distorted letters that the suffer sees. Remember also, some of the most famous people we know suffered dyslexia or some of its traits - look here Famous People with the Gift of Dyslexia
Let your H see that yes its a pain in the rear BUT it need not be somethig thats stops him being a great person
Let us know how you get on..........


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Not far out of high school I knew a woman who married a man with this same issue. This man acquired his high school diploma without knowing how to read and write due to dyslexia. She took the time and taught him in the evening. It took about a year before he could read children's books. She started him with the alphabet and they worked their way up. There are homeschool websites that have free print out worksheets available in every grade starting from kindergarten. It can be done with determination and patients.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Pault said:


> Thheartwontlie.
> Good on you for seeking support. Whilst Im not female I have had to deal with these issue in a past career. First of all your H needs to know that you support him 100% . You will need to know if he has been professionally assessed for dyslexia as there will be a scale for each area of the problem. People should be aware that strangley enough dyslexics a incredible problem solvers so they have great skills. There are a number of ways your H can be helped. One is by a professional - try here The International Dyslexia Association Promoting literacy through research, education and advocacy.
> Read about it and gain an insite in to the differences each sufferer can have - there is no one size fits all. Never take on their writing or reading that serves only to underpin dyslexia as an issue and takes on a "I cant" attitude. Note when they read if they are happy for you to sit there, cuddled up next to them is great and rad teh same things - Where a word becomes difficult help, dont take over, dont becaome frustrated if little words seem to be an issue, these are frequently the ones that trip up people. Dont read together where pictures appear to show what is being said - Remember Dyslexics have learned to look for "other evidence" to tell them what the document is saying.
> When reading and writing remember at all times that dyslexics become tired well ahead of non sufferers so be prepart for small steps, good days and bad.
> ...



thanks for posting this

my oldest son has dyslexia and has worked hard to overcome it

just this month he won the school's poetry contest and has been entered into the district's contest.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone who laughs can kiss my A€€!

Bravo to your Husband!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Gate has dyslexia as well. Pault thanks for posting that information. It's greatly appreciated.


----------

